# Replacing Bose system Subwoofers



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Has anyone here done it? I don't want a big box set, but rather some that will go in place of the two existing Bose speakers behind the front seats. I don't want anything big, just something that improves over the stock ones a bit. They stock subs are pretty weak.
Any subs that are mostly just plug an play?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (bauch1425)*

I thought the speakers back there are just mid range drivers.. not subs?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*

ya they are just 6.5 speakers.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (euroluv69)*

The TT Roadster comes with an 9" sub in between the driver and passenger seat...Here is a link to a site where a guy did an aftermarket stereo setup http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/amp.html








and the coupe has just mids and tweets










_Modified by turbott920 at 11:57 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (turbott920)*

Huh... I know of those diagrams that you're reading about - the text that goes along with them conflict however. I get a hell of a lot more bass coming back from those speakers than up front though. But that may be some settings?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Huh... I know of those diagrams that you're reading about - the text that goes along with them conflict however. I get a hell of a lot more bass coming back from those speakers than up front though. But that may be some settings?

they are also in a much better spot for pushin bass.. theres not a lot of room in those doors and the speakers probably arent enclosed as well up front as they are in the back
Personally I plan on doing a nice 8 inch or possibly 2 6 inch subs in addition to the existing bose system at some point in the future


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*

Hmm... that makes sense.
I guess upgrading speakers is next on my list then. Thanks


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (bauch1425)*

so one of my rear 6-3/4 speakers are blown or atleast sounds kinda rattley so has anyone done this?? i have an aftermarket headunit but everything else is stock Bose. 
thx


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (jason bouchard)*

There was a guy who replaced the ones in his roadster with some rockfords but i don't remember where i saw it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*

I bet you could hide on behind the trunk lining in the coupe...not sure how well it would work


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*

I'm pretty sure the stock speakers are a diff frequency than most aftermarkets... like 8 ohm or something? I dont remember exactly but I looked into in a while ago and it wasnt possible to just replace the stock speakers with aftermarket, you would have to replace the amp too.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_There was a guy who replaced the ones in his roadster with some rockfords but i don't remember where i saw it.

Jeff Bipes
http://mk1tt.montebellopark.com/


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I'm pretty sure the stock speakers are a diff frequency than most aftermarkets... like 8 ohm or something? I dont remember exactly but I looked into in a while ago and it wasnt possible to just replace the stock speakers with aftermarket, you would have to replace the amp too. 

There are MANY companys that make single voice coil 8 ohm woofers. Or you could also doa dual 4 ohm voice coil subwoofer


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I'm pretty sure the stock speakers are a diff frequency than most aftermarkets... like 8 ohm or something? 

Impedance.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (1.8Tabamoura)*

ya so i dont really want to do aftermarket amps n crap, just a new sub, somethign stronger then the stock rears as they are damaged about a month after i put my headunit in. i guess if i have to i'll put in subs/amp but that = even more money with box and crap. i like the look of oem as much as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_
There are MANY companys that make single voice coil 8 ohm woofers. Or you could also doa dual 4 ohm voice coil subwoofer


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

I think he got a coupe and not a Roadster so , no oem subwoofer to replace.
You can still replace your speakers with aftermarket ones . they have to be 8 ohms to match the bose output impedance.
check on Crutchfield.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Has anyone had luck adding a sub to the Bose coupe systems? I don't want to go the line convertor route and tap into speaker wires, because it never sounds good. On my Mk4 Golf, there is a Blaupunkt adapter that plugs into the back of the OEM radio and provides RCAs...the OEM deck had the the outlet for this apadter. I am assuming the Bose does not? I want to add a small powered sub, like an Infiniti BassLink or Bazooka tube...

Sean


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

^^^ when i did that it sounded just fine







. I was running 2 kicker comp 8's at 100 watts a piece (rms power for em) and they had clean sound. Now i finally got my KDC-X991 one though so im not running that anymore







. So now i just cutoff the speaker and around 100hz and the system sounds very clean for virually stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_
There are MANY companys that make single voice coil 8 ohm woofers. Or you could also doa dual 4 ohm voice coil subwoofer

The only 6.5 inch 8 ohm woofer on crutchfield is this
http://www.crutchfield.com/g_5...f2%22
which looks far too large to fit in a stock location with a 4 and 3/16" mounting depth .. & is pretty spendy. 
Can you provide links to additonal 8 ohm options?


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*

JL WO-8, 75watt rms power, don't know mounting depth
http://www.12v-electronics.com....html
Also, Kicker makes a new 6.5 inch shallow mount subwoofer called the CVT. It only come's in a single 2 or 4ohm voice coil though :/. Im sure with a little wiring you could make it work though. The mounting depth is 2 13/16th's Inches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Huh... I know of those diagrams that you're reading about - the text that goes along with them conflict however. I get a hell of a lot more bass coming back from those speakers than up front though. *But that may be some settings?*

Have you done the VAG-COM trick? Do a search on AudiWorld Forums for it (I hate that site so I won't do it myself....sorry it just bothers me and I get lost trying to read through it) but I know there is a way to push more sound out of the stock speakers and you might be satisfied with that before going the upgraded speaker route.
just my .02


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_
JL WO-8, 75watt rms power, don't know mounting depth
http://www.12v-electronics.com....html
Also, Kicker makes a new 6.5 inch shallow mount subwoofer called the CVT. It only come's in a single 2 or 4ohm voice coil though :/. Im sure with a little wiring you could make it work though. The mounting depth is 2 13/16th's Inches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ah cool thanks for the link.. I bet those JL's would sound nice, and the price is right. 
hmm it would be cool to get some subs back there.. but I think I might stick with the mid ranges there then put a single 8" or 10" where the back seat goes... hmm... decisions decisions


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*

speaking of slim mount... this JL would be the beez knees. 
http://www.crutchfield.com/App...p=111
13.5 inch sub with 2.5 inch mount depth


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (cdougyfresh)*

^^thats what i did. I do recomend the Kicker comp 8's if you are planning on going that route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (Corradokid135)*

Wow, never seen that before, but then again i haven't run anything JL in the past 2 years.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Replacing Bose system Subwoofers (TXR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXR32* »_
Have you done the VAG-COM trick? Do a search on AudiWorld Forums for it (I hate that site so I won't do it myself....sorry it just bothers me and I get lost trying to read through it) but I know there is a way to push more sound out of the stock speakers and you might be satisfied with that before going the upgraded speaker route.


I had read about this, but for some reason I think that all you'd be doing is cranking the bass to the stock speakers, which is going to not sound so great, and also in the end potenially overpower them....
And I too cannot get used to the way AudiWorld displays their forums. There is a ton of info there so I muddle though it when I need to find something, but it prevents me from reading it as compulsivly as Vortex....

Sean


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is for the coupe at least....
The stock bose amp operates @ 2ohms I'm almost certain. Also when you have an aftermarket headunit the front pumps bass just as hard as the rears if you have it setup correctly. The stock bose amp is located behind the passenger rear seat side panel, bellow the "woofer". It encorporates a crossover system so really your whole car has just two channels of audio powering all those speakers!
The front speakers aren't great but they can handle an aftermarket headunit and you can keep the stock bose amp for them.
On the rear's you would need to replace them with maybe the new JL 6" w3v3. You would definitely need to make a mounting spacer ring because the JL's are deeper than the bose. You wouldn't be able to use the stock bose amp with these new 6" subwoofers. You should get an amp that matches those speakers. 
Also when you look behind the rear 6" bose speakers they are in an infinite baffle configuration. You need to find a woofer that can function in that configuration. Most of the time speakers that are mounted finite baffle play a lot more sloppy and cannot handle as much power/ or make the output that the same speaker could in a sealed or correctly ported enclosure. You loose the efficiency of the speaker is what I'm trying to say.
Your best bet is to get an 8" subwoofer with appropiate amp, a decent headunit with at least two sets of pre-amp outputs. Power the bose off the front set and set a high pass crossover of say 80hz for them, then set your 8" up off the rear pre-amp outputs (or subwoofer out if available) and set a low pass filter of 80hz and below (these numbers are a little high if you ask me, I would do maybe 65hz for both). Also apply a subsonic filter on your amp for that little 8" so it doesn't get over worked by trying to play frequencies below what it can hit (generaly 28 or 30hz is a good number to try).
You can fit a JL 8w3v3d4 where the rear seat bottom piece used to be along with an amp and a small box. I think the sub is only 4-5" deep! It would look great, sound great, and cost you about $500 bucks if you use good componets.
Currently I run a blaupunkt headunit that uses SD cards & USB flash sticks up front and is compatable with the stock six disk cd changer. It sounds MUCH better than stock. It just needs some low end but IDK if I am willing to add weight to the back of my car yet... (even though thats where we need it most!!!)
Just my opinion here... thats all... open to criticism


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Village_Idiot)*

Blaupunkt decks in my opinion = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. The rest however seem like good info. 
Here's my CURRENT setup that sounds pretty clean 
Deck: Kenwood KDC-X991 (front and rear speaker's cut off at 100hz)
Front speakers: Stock (powered off of factory amp)
Rear midwoofer thing: Stock rear midwoofer things (powered off of factory amp)
Aftermarket subwoofer: 12 inch kicker Comp VR dual 4ohm voice coil
Amp(just one i wasn't using): MTX 3404 Mono'd at 2 ohm birthed at 424Watts RMS.
I plan on doing a semi custom trunk setup with 4 8inch comp's (love the sound of an 8) but for now this works. 
*SO* in my opinion to anyone it's best just to buy a after market of your choice that has the capability to cut off the speakers at a certain frequency, then if you want more bass add a small (or big) aftermarket subwoofer and amplifier to your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And, like Village_Idiot, this is just my opinion and but don't criticize me...







jk , have at it


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Corradokid135)*

Anyone want to post up pic's of their setups???
I've had a lot of problems with blaupunkt CD players, however this SD card player has treated me really well so far!
It takes:
-SD cards up to 2gb off the front panel
-minijack aux input off the front panel
-RCA Aux input in the back
-bluetooth support for my phone
-connects directly to the stock harness and uses the stock six disk changer
Best feature: it has a cable that plugs into the back and it accepts USB memory sticks and self powered hard drives! ... you can run the wire wherever you want, I have it in the front storage, in front of the shift knob.
I use an 8gb USB memory stick with music that I know I will always listen to, old stuff that I love ect. I also use the 2gb SD card slot to swap out new music on a regular basis. Friends jump in the car with iphones and plug right into the front panel. When I drove down to H2o this year having access to that much music at my fingertips was perfect. 
I considered buying a 250gb WD USB powered external hard drive to get (most of) my music collection on it. The menu system to select folders is kind of annoying though and I couldn't imagine browsing through all that music. 
Also it matches the interior lighting and isn't all silver and blingy. Rethink blackpunkt, like saturn wants you to rethink buying their junkie cars : )


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Village_Idiot)*

My 991 does most of that, i also have an internal memory on my deck so i can literally save music to the deck!!
Right now i would'nt call my setup pic worthy but once i get the custom box for the 4 8's done and in ill make sure to take pics


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i have the kenwood kvt 819, i love it, it was a great flip up screen and you can retain your tt radio cover. only problem is i think it has damaged my rears because its soo loud and powerful( it sounds great untill it goes too high/loud, then it starts to sound like the rears are damaged)


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

I take you're deck does not have the ability to cut off the speakers at different freqeuncy's then?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

I doubt the rears are damaged, the bose speakers just aren't up to the challenge of producing low end bass. They aren't exactly the best speakers either. Also amps are known to produce more distortion in their higher output ranges. Thats why you should always buy a little more than what you need and balance out the outputs of everthing so not one part of the system is working too hard.
4 - 8's thats insane!! One would be more than enough for me! Our cars are the size of a shoe box... But as I said earlier I'm having trouble putting more weight back in the car when I have already taken so much out.
Debating a fuel cell now, not a subwoofer - I got over the audio thing awhile ago. While I still respect a good setup, my dream of owning a multi-thousand-dollar referance system is far gone. Now replaced by dreams of having a car with 50-50 weight and suspension to die for







))))


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 3:07 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

Here's a pic of past audi in my corrado 2300 watts RMS power...
2 12 inch MTX 9500's
Audiobahn a2200HCX amp birthed at 1802Watts at 1 ohm bridged
plus 4 channel for speakers and other stuff








Windows HAD to be rolled down when even gain was at half on amp and negative 15 on deck do to the possibiliity if blowing out a window seal


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_I take you're deck does not have the ability to cut off the speakers at different freqeuncy's then?

it does but in the bose 2001 concert its just one set of preamps that go out, only a let and right channel no rear or front, so no singlular control over different speakers ( i wish) 
my headunit has front/rear and sub preouts all 5v


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so has anyone just replaced the rears with 6 1/2 inch speakers ? i have some 6 1/2 2 way jl speakers that are nice and left over from my last car. i think im gonna try to put them in and see if they will work and sound good hooked up to the stock bose amp. anyone tried that ??
thx


----------

